# Suitable for the terrarium?



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a couple of ferns I picked up from my local garden center and was just wondering how well they would do in a terrarium. One is an Asparagus fern (_Asparagus setaceus_) and the other is a Bird's nest fern (_Asplenium nidus_) The descriptions that they had for the plants made them sound like they would be fine, but I just wanted to be 100% on it.


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

Asparagus fern (Asparagus setaceus) is not a fern & I wouldn't go anywhere around a viv with one. They get huge in my yard, are very invasive & have some nasty little thorns.
Can't comment on the bird's nest fern

-Rick


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

Does it develop the torns later in growth? Because right now the plant I have is quite soft and has no thorns to speak of.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

doesnt take long to develop the thorns...........though they dont concern me much for frog tank. however the plant does get very big very fast and should outgrow a frog tank fairly quickly


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

Too bad, It has great leaf structure. What about the birds nest fern?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

never tried it in mine, infact ive never grown one but ive seen them in others tanks so i assume they can work. ive also seen some rather large specimens in greenhouses much to large for tanks but im not sure if there is more than one species or just how fast or slow their growth rate is


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Birdsnest ferns get rather large, however Ive been told of a dwarf species.

The Asparagus fern to my knowledge doesnt have thorns, tho its leaves are sorta like pine needles
on another note, Asparagus ferns tend to drop its needles and make a mess in the viv, Ive see my frogs covered in them so Id not put them in


Todd


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

they arent true thorns................the leaf nodes on the largerplants tend to be very stiff and sharp, sorta like thorns.............i remember the one i had many years ago would grab me when ever i had to work by it


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

There are several different plants called asparagus fern. Just to make sure we are all talking about the same plant here is a picture.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nope I was thinking of something different.... always wanted to try that one tho,

It can be trimmed back and again Ive never seeen thorns on that asparagus fern either




Todd


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have seen small Asparagis ferns growing in terrariums but I have no idea how long they were there. This species you have appear it might do okmand they can take a great deal of trimming so it's probably worth a try. It will most likely start to pop up everywhere and most produce nodules on the roots so once you have them you may it you may have allot.
Asplenium nidus gets very large and is an epiphyte. It may quickly outgrow the space but will look good until then.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

I agree with Harry. The Asparagus will most likely wind up taking over the tank in little time via the root structure. The Asplenium will likely do the same. They can make a nice addition for a short while but will need to be removed within a couple months in most cases. I have one in one of our greenhouses that we brought back from Japan years ago. It was about 3" tall when we first got it. About 12-18 months later it had a leaf span of about 5 feet. It is actually quite spectacular as we have it growing on the top of a treefern log but obviously way too big for the average terrarium!

Richard


----------

